# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  New Gear

## chris210

....

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Never used it but looks good.

----------


## chris210

bump please.

----------


## IBdmfkr

I've heard good things about them, sorry haven't used them personally but have seen lab results. A+

----------


## chris210

thanks

----------


## MadRussian

I never used this gear but I think that 50mg of Winstrol for oral use it's too much.

----------


## Seajackal

Good lab. Good luck bro!

----------


## chris210

Really?

Think the 50mg ed is to much? I was going to stack it toward the end of my cycle. Hope my liver survives.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Never heard of those guys, let me do some checking... Its UG for sure, just not sure where they are from!

----------

